# harmony paint swp



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

anybody use the swp paint harmony? I have to use it this week for some people who are having a baby and want non toxic paint


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

If you want more opinions on harmony, you can use the search option above and type in harmony, that should give you some related topics to search through... otherwise, I haven't heard good things about it, never used it...

J


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

harmony-- ok hide, colorant separates quickly so you have to stir often, very thin.

Harmony is an overall better paint than any behr product..ever..but not a very good paint.

Duration home comes with the green sure seal, (label is low voc, low odor) plenty safe and a 1000000 times better.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ccpainting said:


> anybody use the swp paint harmony? I have to use it this week for some people who are having a baby and want non toxic paint


 
The best advise is to not use it. Tons of other BETTER options out there. Didn't like it and wouldn't use it again.


----------

